# curd cheese - quesón



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

I was asked last night what 'curd cheese' is in Spanish. I had to admit to not knowing - so a bit of research led me to_ quesón_.

So now I know what it's called (I think), does anyone know where it can be bought in Spain?

I have to admit to never having used it myself, so I'm totally clueless as far as this is concerned!

I have also found links that suggest it is the same as Quark - does anyone know?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> I was asked last night what 'curd cheese' is in Spanish. I had to admit to not knowing - so a bit of research led me to_ quesón_.
> 
> So now I know what it's called (I think), does anyone know where it can be bought in Spain?
> 
> ...


I think it's requesón which is like cottage cheese. See images
requesón - Buscar con Google

Quark is like sour cream. Now I'm getting mixed up between American/ British English and Spanglish!!

You can get quark (which I'm not sure if it's a brand name or not) in Carrefour, and probably requesón too. You can get requesón in Alcampo and probably quark too! Sometimes butchers have requesón in the cheese section


----------

